# Bank fishing on Bear Lake



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I am taking a trip to Bear Lake this weekend, and was wondering what would be the best setup to take to do some bank fishing with. I'm not looking to catch a specific species, but just looking to catch something edible. I would rather use lures instead of live bait. Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## midnight son (Apr 1, 2011)

*Bear*

I would take 3, maybe four types. First would be a 6" black texas rigged worm, then a white zoom fluke weedless with a 5/0 hook, and last a pop'r. You can pretty much cover the gamut with that at Bear. Switch often. As an aside, you may want to carry a few 1/2 oz rattle trap type baits with you to yo-yo off the bottom around the damn. I caught the biggest bass of my life doing that at the damn. Good luck.


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I will definitely try those. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Post an update about your trip I would really like to here something good from Bear Lake! Enjoy!


----------

